# OBS freezing/disconnecting while gaming with capture card (Elgato S60+)



## hahaPhD (Apr 21, 2021)

I am dealing with an extremely frustrating issue when recording my gaming with OBS. Intermittently (on average every 10-15 min or so) video and audio from the capture card would freeze and cease, with the only solution being to physically unplug and replug the capture card back into the USB port, something I obviously don't want to have to do at all while focused on the game. I have tried both USB ports, multiple gaming systems, and so forth, but the problem is always there. 

The only thing that may have helped slightly was toying with the audio sync offset, which increased the time until failure to 25-40 minutes in the few times I tried that, but inevitably I experience the freezing behavior and I'm at a loss for what to do now. 

I've uploaded a video to Youtube to illustrate the issue, with some details in the description. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVydhdxxTKs The freezing occurs when the timer at the top of the screen hits 11 seconds; near the end I unplug and replug to get it back working.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hahaPhD (Apr 21, 2021)

Correction: Name of the capture card is HD60 S+


----------



## Helloface (May 5, 2021)

I've been having the exact same issue as you lately


----------



## hahaPhD (May 12, 2021)

Helloface said:


> I've been having the exact same issue as you lately



Are you using a Macbook Pro? If so, are you using a later model? Earlier? What Operating System version? I'm on version 11.2 for reference. 
I still have not figured out the issue, and Elgato support has been useless. While I've sometimes gotten longer than 10-15 min recordings without freezing (usually 30-45 min on average, >1 hr if I'm lucky), this problem is still bothering me and no one seems to have provided a solution.


----------



## hahaPhD (May 14, 2021)

Is there really nobody out there in the world who understands what is going on and what can be done to fix this?


----------



## hahaPhD (Jun 13, 2021)

BTW, to anyone who might read this in the future, the answer to my problem appears to have been using a USB C to USB C cable plugged directly into the computer rather than using a 3rd party adapter. It is very strange that this issue kept occurring, but finally I'm able to record for hours without any freezes. Game on.


----------



## Yarurito (Jun 13, 2021)

Since the obs update to 27 version my streaming freeze like lag. But everything is connected like before. I dont know what to do


----------



## hahaPhD (Sep 6, 2021)

Unfortunately the issue is back for me. How it sometimes goes hours without problems before and now, suddenly in the past few sessions, it's freezing multiple times is completely mysterious to me. The upside is that it's only happening while streaming, so recording hasn't been an issue. Otherwise this completely sucks. 

This is a live session yesterday in which the issue happened twice in 18 minutes (the second time at 17:48), after which I decided to end stream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsYx_lI7ius


----------



## Deficiency (Feb 27, 2022)

hahaPhD said:


> Unfortunately the issue is back for me. How it sometimes goes hours without problems before and now, suddenly in the past few sessions, it's freezing multiple times is completely mysterious to me. The upside is that it's only happening while streaming, so recording hasn't been an issue. Otherwise this completely sucks.
> 
> This is a live session yesterday in which the issue happened twice in 18 minutes (the second time at 17:48), after which I decided to end stream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsYx_lI7ius


Did you found a final fix? I have the same issue. Elgato support is not a help..


----------



## hahaPhD (Mar 9, 2022)

Deficiency said:


> Did you found a final fix? I have the same issue. Elgato support is not a help..


Well I haven't experienced the issue since posting the video. Not exactly sure how the problem was eradicated, but updating to the latest version of OBS, having my computer charged while streaming, connecting using a USB C to USB C cable, and/or overall settings adjustments (resolution, bitrate, Apple hardware encoding for recordings, etc...) may help. Good luck!


----------

